# Winchester .22 filler piece



## vtcnc (Mar 1, 2019)

My father is rebuilding his Winchester Model 250/255 .22 caliber level action rifle he has possessed for over 50 years. There is a black plastic filler piece that slides between the barrel and feed tube. It is cracked and looks terrible and eBay sellers are basically parting them out in said condition. I bought a couple of pieces of 1/4” square delrin and milled these out on my little Sherline.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The original is the shortest of the four. When he fits it up, he can trim off the excess. The new ones are a little narrower than the original, but have more beef in the middle.





Original is 2nd from the left.

The Lil’ Sherline doesn’t have enough travel so I had to setup up a channel fixture that let me slide the delrin under the cutter...more like routing than milling!

I’ll let you know if they fit with some pictures from my father when he is finished.

UPDATE: The fit was perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macardoso (Mar 1, 2019)

I love the flexibility of the sherline. I do miss running mine!


----------



## mikey (Mar 1, 2019)

I cannot count the number of times I had the same problem - not enough travel. I have three vises that fit the Sherline and I've used them all in some set ups, along with machinist's jacks to support the work in between. Seems like I always got it done, though. I now have a much larger mill and still push the envelope at times with that. You never have enough room, enough speed, enough travel, enough power or rigidity. That's when you have to compensate with your brain, which is what you did here - good job, Sir!


----------

